# FReON REPLACEMENT



## krazieddi (Aug 27, 2006)

I tried to buy some freon for my car and i found out the type my s13 uses (R12) has been taken off the market. I was told that the R134a they sold at the place i went was a suitable replacement. 

my question is if this is true? if so, what valve do i use, the R12 valve kit or the R13?

any and all help would be highly appreciated. the girlfriend won't have a 3rd summer without A/C. 

Thanks all, be well!

-E


----------



## SΞ-R (May 9, 2007)

You need have you system converted to r134a. If not done properly it can ruin you a/c system


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can still use R12 as long as you get it filled at a certified A/C service center. If you want to convert to R134a, you still need to go to a certified A/C service center for proper installation; one of the things that needs to be done is total evacution of R12.


----------



## nc89240 (Oct 5, 2005)

also when converting to r134 you need new seals and o-rings in the A/C system r134 likes to eat r12 rubber products


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

oh and not to forget that one 12 oz. can of r12 gost about 60 dollars and your probably gonna need about 2 lbs of freon. and an r12 system will not work with r134 and vice versa.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I just did the R134a conversion to my car...And supper supper easy and Great cold air once again......Cost 25 Bones for the Kit (Had the filler hoses With gauge 3 cans of 134a with sealer and conditioner and the fittings) and 20 for the evacuation of the R12 and well worth it...The System on my 89 works fine the hoopla about the seals not working was done in an effort to prevent people from evacuating their own systems to do the conversion on their own. Most AC shops will evacuate your AC for about 20 dollars in Texas austin area. Tell them you are removing the system and want it evacuated before you remove it. Then just take it back to the house and use a seal conditioner and filler combo and it all goes well


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

some people use this product called. "Freeze 12" It's not R-12 nor is it 134a. It's actually propane.


----------



## krazieddi (Aug 27, 2006)

i heard there's a type of auto refrigerant that is a compatible replacement for R12, but i don't know the name of it. some dude at an Auto Zone told me about it but he didn't know the name of it either. apparently its not sold in many places. all i need is a name so i can search for it. any help guys?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Freeze R12


----------



## krazieddi (Aug 27, 2006)

Now that i have the freon, how do i replace it? the instructions say that i need to remove the remaining freon before adding the fresh stuff. But I'm about 90% sure there is no more freon. Do I really have to get a vacuum and pressure gauges to monitor my high and low pressure and remove the remaining old freon? Can I just fill in the new stuff and not worry about it? 

Any and all help is high appreciated. Thanks all.

-E


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The old R12 must be fully evacuated with a vacuum pump. A High/low pressure gauge set is needed to properly install Freeze R12. Take the car to an A/C repair shop and let them do it.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

As in my original post stated....should be about 20 bucks to get it evacuated at a professional shop prior to adding the new stuff.


----------



## krazieddi (Aug 27, 2006)

what if my old freon is already fully depleted? can i just refill it with the new stuff?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

krazieddi said:


> what if my old freon is already fully depleted? can i just refill it with the new stuff?


Yeah. All those urban legends are just that. I have yet to have a compressor freeze on me.


----------



## asproegypt (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you my friend on this subject interesting and wonderful
And I want to add some information on your subject
You will find information on this link

R-12 refrigerant

To benefit only
Thanks


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i say pull the a/c and enjoy the small power gain... lol


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you have to put the system under a vaccum in order to remove the moisture from the system. especially if its fully depleted. ill highly recommend to take it to a dealership or a service shop that still has r12 equipment. its the safer way.


----------

